# How to specify the doc format?



## fender0107401 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all:

Which variable should be set in the /etc/make.conf to specify the doc format(I mean cd /usr/doc; make install)?

1.Accoring to make.conf(5):



> PRINTERDEVICE  (str) The default format for system documentation, depends on your printer. This can be set to ``ascii'' for simple printers, or ``ps'' for postscript or graphics printers with a ghostscript filter, or both.



Seems should be PRINTERDEVICE.

2.Accoring to the Handbook 24.4.4:


> The updating and build system of the FreeBSD documentation supports a few options that ease the process of updating only parts of the documentation, or the build of specific translations. These options can be set either as system-wide options in the /etc/make.conf file, or as command-line options passed to the make(1) utility.
> 
> The following options are some of these:
> DOC_LANG    The list of languages and encodings to build and install, e.g. en_US.ISO8859-1 for the English documentation only.
> ...



Seems should be FORMATS.

3.According to the /usr/doc/share/mk/doc.project.mk:



> DOCFORMAT       Format of the document.  Defaults to docbook. docbook is also the only option currently.



Seems should be DOCFORMAT.

So which one is right? 

I know the handbook is always right, but the doc.project.mk is also dependable. 

In my old setting I just set the "DOC_LANG=en_US.ISO8859-1" in the /etc/make.conf, and when I run "cd /usr/doc; make install" the system will compile a "html-split" version doc and install it to /usr/share/doc directory.

Seems the default format seeting is "html-split".

This is fine enough, I have not the printer, I don't need the pdf or other format, and I know maybe I can't produce other format because I installed "textproc/docproj-nojadetex" instead of "textproc/docproj".

I just want exactly specify the doc format to html-split. 

Another question: which format can be produced be "textproc/docproj-nojadetex" and which format can be produced be "textproc/docproj"?


----------



## fender0107401 (Aug 27, 2009)

I must say sorry, because I don't read the Handbook and the Makefile carefully.

I should add FORMATS=something in my make.conf.


----------

